# Large lump on my cats thigh



## Gordon (Apr 28, 2011)

Hi

First post, my 13 yo male cat has developed a large lump on his back inner thigh. I mean small apple size. 
He goes to the vet in the morning and i must admit, i'm expecting bad news.

The lump is hard, and not an abscess.

He is showing no other signs of being unwell, and the lump has been there for about 6 weeks.

Has anyone seen this sort of thing before?

many thanks


----------



## missye87 (Apr 4, 2011)

Gordon said:


> Hi
> 
> First post, my 13 yo male cat has developed a large lump on his back inner thigh. I mean small apple size.
> He goes to the vet in the morning and i must admit, i'm expecting bad news.
> ...


Hiya!

Now I'm not trying to scare you in any way but in hindsight I may be able to offer some advice. I don't know if you have seen my thread in the cat health section, bit it may be worth having a look.
It's good in a sense to be prepared for the worst, as you aren't setting yourself up.

I would get them to do bloodtests, to detect if there are any indications of cancer there. They will probably need to keep him in to xray/ do a biopsy. Try not to think it's all doom and gloom though, it could be a fatty tissue deposit, cyst, but even around 30-40% or all tumours are benign. Many malignant ones are also very treatable, so once ypu get a diagnosis, please think twice before utting to sleep and do some research yourself before making a final decision.

I'm keeping my fingers crossed for you and sincerely hope it's something easy to fix!


----------



## Gordon (Apr 28, 2011)

missye87 said:


> Hiya!
> 
> Now I'm not trying to scare you in any way but in hindsight I may be able to offer some advice. I don't know if you have seen my thread in the cat health section, bit it may be worth having a look.
> It's good in a sense to be prepared for the worst, as you aren't setting yourself up.
> ...


Thanks for the reply. Thats what i'm praying for, because as i said, he's showing absolutely no other signs of being unwell. It would be extremely tough having to say goodbye with him being so perky and alive.
I already lost his brother barney 2 months ago. That was hard enough.
That hellish situation of coming out of the surgery and paying your bill without being able to speak.

I'll post how it goes tomorrow.

thanks again


----------



## missye87 (Apr 4, 2011)

Gordon said:


> Thanks for the reply. Thats what i'm praying for, because as i said, he's showing absolutely no other signs of being unwell. It would be extremely tough having to say goodbye with him being so perky and alive.
> I already lost his brother barney 2 months ago. That was hard enough.
> That hellish situation of coming out of the surgery and paying your bill without being able to speak.
> 
> ...


Please do keep me posted! Sooty sadly had to be pts, 7 weeks after it started. We never thought he had cancer though so it came as a great shock when the vet called this morning. Sooty wasn't showing any symptoms in the beginning either, and up until yesterday showed no signs of cancer.

I sincerely hope everything is ok with your kitty!! Xxx


----------



## Gordon (Apr 28, 2011)

missye87 said:


> Please do keep me posted! Sooty sadly had to be pts, 7 weeks after it started. We never thought he had cancer though so it came as a great shock when the vet called this morning. Sooty wasn't showing any symptoms in the beginning either, and up until yesterday showed no signs of cancer.
> 
> I sincerely hope everything is ok with your kitty!! Xxx


Well the vet says its a large tumour, which seems to be confined to his leg, and he doesnt think its spread with him being fine otherwise.

Option---remove his leg

He said when they have him in, they'll x ray first to make sure it hasnt spread.

He says i'll be amazed at how quickly he adapts.

The bit that surprised me is that he says they will do a biopsy WHEN HE IS IN FOR THE OP. But he still needs his leg off regardless.

I'm putting that down to his experience


----------



## missye87 (Apr 4, 2011)

Gordon said:


> Well the vet says its a large tumour, which seems to be confined to his leg, and he doesnt think its spread with him being fine otherwise.
> 
> Option---remove his leg
> 
> ...


It doesn't sound too out of place, but when they go in they will be able to see exactly how the bump sits. If its attached to the bone then I can imagine they will need to remove the leg, to prevent it from spreading to other bones. I'm fairly sure that if they feel that they can go without removing his leg, and that removal of only a lump would be sufficient.

You would be surprised, we had a three-legged cat who could keep up with the kittens out! Didn't stop him from climbing up to all these wierd places either!

It's easier for them to do a biopsy when they are operating anyway, otherwise you wee man would have to be under general anaesthetic and operated on twice. Hopefully it's something easy to treat 

Keeping fingers crossed for you and your little old man! xxx


----------



## Gordon (Apr 28, 2011)

missye87 said:


> It doesn't sound too out of place, but when they go in they will be able to see exactly how the bump sits. If its attached to the bone then I can imagine they will need to remove the leg, to prevent it from spreading to other bones. I'm fairly sure that if they feel that they can go without removing his leg, and that removal of only a lump would be sufficient.
> 
> You would be surprised, we had a three-legged cat who could keep up with the kittens out! Didn't stop him from climbing up to all these wierd places either!
> 
> ...


I'm remembering more of what he said, and he did say Exactly that.

The thought of my proud big lad with 3 legs is soul destroying. Although looks like the only option.

Oh well i better get the pennies saved and arrange booking him in

Thanks a lot Missy.

Benji says thanks


----------



## jill3 (Feb 18, 2009)

He's a lovely boy. I hope he recovers well when he has his op.
Cats make very good patients. They just seem to get on with life and they never seem to moan. Not like us humans.


----------



## Ianthi (Oct 21, 2008)

Gordon said:


> Well the vet says its a large tumour, which seems to be confined to his leg, and he doesnt think its spread with him being fine otherwise.
> 
> Option---remove his leg
> 
> ...


Agree about the timing of the biopsy-it's pretty obvious the lump will have to be removed anyway and in these cases it is standard practice!

However, amputation should only be necessary if the tumour had invaded deep into the leg tissue and it sounds to me as if most of it is actually on the outside! I'm a bit concerned at the vet's 'recommendations' without ascertaining the full extent and nature of the mass. At this stage it could well be a benign lump in which case amputation shouldn't be considered at all! Excision is often more tricky where surgery is concerned and I would even be inclined to get another opinion!

I would stress that you wish to avoid this at all costs-I know I certainly would! For what it's worth it doesn't as yet sound like bone cancer ( where amputation is often the only option ) though the longer you leave it you risk it spreading there. All lumps are best diagnosed and treated in the very early stages and I don't understand why you left it this long to seek veterinary help!


----------



## missye87 (Apr 4, 2011)

Gordon said:


> I'm remembering more of what he said, and he did say Exactly that.
> 
> The thought of my proud big lad with 3 legs is soul destroying. Although looks like the only option.
> 
> ...


Benji is handsome!! I hope all goes well. When is he booked in for an op?


----------



## Gordon (Apr 28, 2011)

Ianthi said:


> Agree about the timing of the biopsy-it's pretty obvious the lump will have to be removed anyway and in these cases it is standard practice!
> 
> However, amputation should only be necessary if the tumour had invaded deep into the leg tissue and it sounds to me as if most of it is actually on the outside! I'm a bit concerned at the vet's 'recommendations' without ascertaining the full extent and nature of the mass. At this stage it could well be a benign lump in which case amputation shouldn't be considered at all! Excision is often more tricky where surgery is concerned and I would even be inclined to get another opinion!
> 
> I would stress that you wish to avoid this at all costs-I know I certainly would! For what it's worth it doesn't as yet sound like bone cancer ( where amputation is often the only option ) though the longer you leave it you risk it spreading there. All lumps are best diagnosed and treated in the very early stages and *I don't understand why you left it this long to seek veterinary help!*


Perhaps you've never experienced financial difficulties, but thats what the hold up was. 
He's also going to have to wait till the end of may for the operation which will cost me 500 quid.

Yes it kills me to watch him getting worse, but what else do i do?

Please dont pre-judge people


----------



## missye87 (Apr 4, 2011)

Gordon said:


> Perhaps you've never experienced financial difficulties, but thats what the hold up was.
> He's also going to have to wait till the end of may for the operation which will cost me 500 quid.
> 
> Yes it kills me to watch him getting worse, but what else do i do?
> ...


Do you have insurance? Maybe they could agree to pay the vet directly? Or would your vet agree to set up a paymentplan directly with them and oerate now?

Failing that maybe PDSA could help? Vet bills are very expensive, so I understand your predicament bit there are options. My only worry is that if it gets worse there may a lesser chance of survival if it really is cancer


----------

